# Marathon



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm going to be down in Marathon next weekend helping a friend repair some old Irma damage. I may get a day to fish and was going to drag the skiff down. Anyone have any ideas on what to target this time of year down there or general areas to check (I don't want your hot spots; I'm not like that). Or would it be best to just fish out of Islamorada/Tavernier? I haven't fished the keys since college so I don't know jack.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Marathon has a little bit of deeper flat on the Gulf side if I remember correctly. The last time I was there I was still throwing spin / bait and didn't really know what to look for as far as fly or sight casting.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I ended up getting a stomach bug and hugged the commode that weekend anyway. Such is my life.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

When you feel better, this time of year, the Spanish Mackerel are in the Sprigger, Oxfoot, and Schooner bank areas. Anchor and chum, great fun on the buggy whip.


----------

